# New type of order and not sure how to invoice it



## StlCleanOut (Nov 13, 2012)

So I get an order today for a property I have only been to once to do a grass bid on. It is for a trip charge. The work order reads " Client has been notified that the digital lock is not working" ( no big deal they fail all the time) then it goes on to say "also the client has been notified that there are people living in the woods on the left side of the property. Please resolve access issue and get homeless people to leave property. Please provide supporting before, action and after pictures for payment approval". Now I get paid per CYD of debris, per gallon of paint/hazard and per tire that I remove from properties. But do I charge per person I remove from the property? Or should I see how big there are and how many will fit in a 3'X3'X3' cube and charge per CYD? Also do they really need action photos of me making them leave? This was my comedy for the day. Day started out crappy this morning until I received this w.o. then I couldn't help but be in a better mood!! :lol:


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Did you get accurate measurements of the trailer before leaving the property to justify your debri count removal lol


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I would say it would really be paid like a live animal removal.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Pictures must show people in the cages and them relocated to a new safer environment.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You really want the risk of confronting people in timber and forcing them out? You think your client is going to pay a price for that?
Unless someone is tresspassing on my own land and I am armed, I let the authorities deal with it. I'll be glad to wager your client won't be covering your back if anything should happen.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I would let the Police deal with it. They dont pay you enough . And i agree,They will not have your back if something happens. It will all be on you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you pick the Preservation Contractor out from this picture?


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope your not going to say he is the one on the ground


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Could be the guy taking pictures...

But, if we're still talking about the scenario of moving homeless out of the woods, he's the guy in the back seat of the patrol car. That's a homeless guy on the ground. Homeless guy got lippy and the PP contractor busted a cap. ;-)

EDIT: but as to the subject of the topic - I wouldn't touch that one. If the people aren't on the property in question, they have as much right to be where they are as I have to be where I am. If the owner of the "woods" doesn't care if they are there, then neither do I.

The client will not back you up if things go bad. Bet on it. it'll sound something like this, "All we told him to do was ask them to leave, we never told him to physically remove them."


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Can you pick the Preservation Contractor out from this picture?


This is the before pictures of the " move debris out of the way of lawn cut"


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I would take some pics of the empty woods and say they were gone when I got there and invoice for a trip charge. :thumbsup:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> I would say it would really be paid like a live animal removal.


The last live animal removal I did (vicious dog in a garage), I was sent out 3 times. Each time I called the local shariff (who doubled as animal control) office and they said they would send someone out later. I was only getting a trip charge so I wasn't going to hang around. On the third time I was pissed. I called them on the way and they thought it was gone but weren't sure. I told them that if it was there when I got there I was going to shoot it. That must have gotten them motivated because an hour later when I got there it was gone. 

I'm not sure if this would work for squatters though. Depends on if your in a Blue or Red state.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Can you pick the Preservation Contractor out from this picture?


He's hiding in the plastic bag !!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I would take some pics of the empty woods and say they were gone when I got there and invoice for a trip charge. :thumbsup:


Depends on who issued the WO. Replace lock if that invoices out more then invoice for 2 hrs of man time to wait for sherriff to show up. YOUR time is worth something and these nationals KNOW that. Make sure to take pictures of the patrol car. If the police don't want you to do that , I have had officers that say they wont allow me to take thir picture even their back ! I take one when they are a ways off and their car witht eh sound OFF. its BASICALLY an eviction and evictions are man hour invoiced


----------

